

Ask HN: What's the fastest way to build an API for language X - thinkingserious

Where X is your favorite language.
======
rgovind
Can you be a little more specific. What is the use case?

I have feeling you mean a parser API...but I am not sure.

------
hendzen
SWIG [http://www.swig.org/](http://www.swig.org/). Write API implementation
once, in C, then generate bindings for other languages.

------
alashley
Python - Flask Restless

------
xahrepap
Java - Spring Boot.

~~~
codesci
I second this. REST/JSON is first class and even adding more complex features
like OAuth is fairly easy.

------
canterburry
java - jaxrs

